
Photonic crystals used to make optical RAM (2014) - HairyLobster
https://arstechnica.com/science/2014/05/photonic-crystals-used-to-make-optical-ram/
======
Quequau
This should probably have the date of publication in the title as it's fairly
old.

~~~
HairyLobster
I'll keep that in mind, my bad!

